# Kaspersky



## donic (5. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte mir Kasperksky Internet Security 2011 bei Amazon bestellen. dort habe ich einmal eine mini box und eine dvd box für jeweils 29,90 € gefunden.

http://www.amazon.de/Kaspersky-Internet-Security-2011-DVD-Box/dp/B003KTNY5G/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=software&qid=1283694466&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.de/Kaspersky-Lab-Internet-Security-2011/dp/B003KTNY7O/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=software&qid=1283694466&sr=8-5




Wo liegt da der Unterschied bzw. welches würdet ihr kaufen?


----------



## Schisshase (5. September 2010)

Der Unterschied scheint die Verpackung zu sein. Pappschachtel vs. DVD Hülle. Preislich sind sie ja gleich.


----------

